# How to find a leak



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

I have water leaking under the ground and I'm not sure where exactly. However I do know which zone it's leaking from. Before I go digging all over the place, how do I find the location of the leak?


----------



## Jameshtx (Jul 28, 2019)

From reading previous posts, I guess I just gotta poke around wet puddle areas until I find the sweet spot


----------



## Arizonalawndawg (Aug 12, 2019)

I would say dry out the ground as much as possible and turn your sprinklers on in that zone for a few min and start at the most wet spot


----------



## Robpin (Jul 4, 2018)

I've had good luck using compressed air (similar to winterizing). Let the air run for a while and eventually you will hear the hissing and bubbling. I found a small crack in my line and it was about 1.5 feet deep in the ground in the middle of my yard. Prior to using the compressor I tried leaving the supply lines pressurized with water and looking for a wet spot but that didn't work because the leak was too deep in the ground. This is assuming your leak is somewhere in the lines that supply the zone valves. Hope this helps


----------

